# 1996 Mitsubishi 3000GT EV Conversion



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you know how much the motor weighed? Do you have the full blown one with the twin turbo v6 and AWD? They were heavy at 3800 lbs, so any weight you can get out of the car would be good.


GeoMetric said:


> Just pulled the engine, getting ready to build the trans plate once the Netgain 11" comes in. Any suggestions?


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Do you know how much the motor weighed? Do you have the full blown one with the twin turbo v6 and AWD? They were heavy at 3800 lbs, so any weight you can get out of the car would be good.


I'm guessing the motor weighs about 300lbs. My car is not AWD and did not have the turbos. It is a heavy car, but will reduce as much weight a possible. My philosophy is, if the EV motor can drive it then why build a EV? I have faith the Netgain 11" with enough LI Batteries will give it some pep.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Good deal, the FWD ones were much lighter. Two thumbs up on an 11 incher. Please post some pics as you go.


GeoMetric said:


> I'm guessing the motor weighs about 300lbs. My car is not AWD and did not have the turbos. It is a heavy car, but will reduce as much weight a possible. My philosophy is, if the EV motor can drive it then why build a EV? I have faith the Netgain 11" with enough LI Batteries will give it some pep.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

I am motor shopping for this project, for DC I am looking at Netgains 11", but what about an AC motor, what model and brand would give me the power of the Netgain 11"?

I am also interested in Lithium-Ion batteries, where can I buy these gems?

I need your help guys, I want to race this car at the track, time to whip some petroleum azz.


----------



## karellen (Apr 13, 2009)

Why Netgain over Kostov; that is, what are the benefits of the Netgain 11" motor over a Kostov 11" motor? Sorry if this is a newbie question, just trying to learn more.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

karellen said:


> Why Netgain over Kostov; that is, what are the benefits of the Netgain 11" motor over a Kostov 11" motor? Sorry if this is a newbie question, just trying to learn more.


Great question, I am also a newby and need someone with experience to give us an opinion?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

GeoMetric said:


> I am motor shopping for this project, for DC I am looking at Netgains 11", but what about an AC motor, what model and brand would give me the power of the Netgain 11"?
> 
> I am also interested in Lithium-Ion batteries, where can I buy these gems?
> 
> I need your help guys, I want to race this car at the track, time to whip some petroleum azz.


check out currentevtech.com (they are an advertiser here) for DC and AC supplies/kits.

$$/performance is still on the DC side for the DIYer...

I would recommend an 11" motor, either the kostov11" (and then build her up a bit) or Warp11HV...why? because you want the highest voltage possible...both of the motors mentioned above have better high voltage tolerance than the standard warp11 (non HV)

If your goal is to make a fast EV...

Get 11" DC high voltage motor, and couple it with a high voltage controller,
either soliton1(race) or Zilla2kHV or Netgain Warp type come to mind...

Crodrivers BMW Bi-moto thread shows that he made more than 500hp from a single warp11HV motor and Zilla controller... the 500hp mark was attained from 270V (sagged from 330V) x 1400A = 378kw = 500hp (500hp @ 4500rpm!)

The low rpm torque would be high and would likely break any stock part you had it connect too, so you might need to upgrade your front drivetrain setup OR limit the current around the lower rpm range...


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Not sure if the 3000 is the same chassis as an eclipse, but be careful of the motor length-take good measurements. We did an eclipse with an 11 inch NetGain and it was a close fit, especially if you intend to use the accessory pulley as we did. The pulley actually had to be smaller than stock to fit under the frame rail, and that is with the trans adapter being as short as is possible.


















Mike,
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome pictures! Great info, I think the 3000GT engine compartment is slightly larger, but the motor mounts looks the same. Thanks for the info and pics.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

EV-propulsion.com said:


> Not sure if the 3000 is the same chassis as an eclipse, but be careful of the motor length-take good measurements. We did an eclipse with an 11 inch NetGain and it was a close fit, especially if you intend to use the accessory pulley as we did. The pulley actually had to be smaller than stock to fit under the frame rail, and that is with the trans adapter being as short as is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to your website for info, looking for parts. You guys are in NY, I am close by in CT.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

great pictorial! Looks like you're making good progress, keep up the good work!


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

I have posted these pictures looking for advice/specs/matching parts. I am very curious if the current eclipse trans plates will fit my bellhousing? I am also looking for motor/trans brackets that might fit.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

GeoMetric said:


> I have posted these pictures looking for advice/specs/matching parts. I am very curious if the current Mirage trans plates will fit my bellhousing? I am also looking for motor/trans brackets that might fit.


Ah, that is beyond my capabilities. Matching the adapter to the tranny is something best left to someone who knows something about it, i.e. not me.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

I am starting to gain confidence that the eclipse bellhousing matches my 3000GT, read from this website:



Mitsubishi FWD F5 and W5 series 5 speed manual transmission overhaul kits   These quality Mitsubishi F5 and W5 series 5 speed front wheel drive manual transmission parts, rebuild kits and overhaul kits are designed to be top of the line overhaul kits for the popular F5M22, F5M31, F5M33 and W5MG1. These transmissions are found in Mitsubishi Gallant, Eclipse, Spider, Expo, Mirage, 3000GT, Lancer, Lancer Evolution models plus Dodge Stealth and Plymouth Laser. We have include information on how to identify individual transmissions, application information, model year, detailed kit and part availability by transmission type. Look for this tag on your engine firewall for correct identification of your Mitsubishi manual transmission model.​




Mitsubishi FWD F5 and W5 series 5 speed manual transmission overhaul kits   These quality Mitsubishi F5 and W5 series 5 speed front wheel drive manual transmission parts, rebuild kits and overhaul kits are designed to be top of the line overhaul kits for the popular F5M22, F5M31, F5M33 and W5MG1. These transmissions are found in Mitsubishi Gallant, Eclipse, Spider, Expo, Mirage, 3000GT, Lancer, Lancer Evolution models plus Dodge Stealth and Plymouth Laser. We have include information on how to identify individual transmissions, application information, model year, detailed kit and part availability by transmission type. Look for this tag on your engine firewall for correct identification of your Mitsubishi manual transmission model.​

http://www.drivetrain.com/parts_cat...subishi_fwd_awd_f5_and_w5_series_5_speed.html​


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

MITSUBISHIECLIPSE and SPYDER 4 cyl 2.0L F5M331989-93Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case - FWD Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is single piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 36 teethDTSBK366$224.34DTSBK366WSCallMITSUBISHI3OOOGT6cyl 3.0LF5M331990-92Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case FWD non-Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is single piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 36 teeth DTSBK366 $224.34DTSBK366BWS$382.96MITSUBISHI3OOOGT6cyl 3.0LF5M331990-92Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case FWD non-Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is multi-piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 36 teeth DTSBK366 $224.34DTSBK366CWS$411.25MITSUBISHI3OOOGT6cyl 3.0LF5M331993-99Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case FWD non-Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is multi-piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 39 teethDTSBK366 $224.34DTSBK366EWS$530.55MITSUBISHI3OOOGT6cyl 3.0LF5M331993-99Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case FWD non-Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is single piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 39 teethDTSBK366 $224.34DTSBK366DWS$353.27MITSUBISHIECLIPSE and SPYDER 4 cyl 2.0L F5M331994-99Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case - FWD Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is multi-piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 39 teeth


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

GeoMetric said:


> MITSUBISHIECLIPSE and SPYDER 4 cyl 2.0L F5M331989-93Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case - FWD Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is single piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 36 teethDTSBK366$224.34DTSBK366WSCallMITSUBISHI3OOOGT6cyl 3.0LF5M331990-92Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case FWD non-Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is single piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 36 teeth DTSBK366 $224.34DTSBK366BWS$382.96MITSUBISHI3OOOGT6cyl 3.0LF5M331990-92Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case FWD non-Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is multi-piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 36 teeth DTSBK366 $224.34DTSBK366CWS$411.25MITSUBISHI3OOOGT6cyl 3.0LF5M331993-99Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case FWD non-Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is multi-piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 39 teethDTSBK366 $224.34DTSBK366EWS$530.55MITSUBISHI3OOOGT6cyl 3.0LF5M331993-99Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case FWD non-Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is single piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 39 teethDTSBK366 $224.34DTSBK366DWS$353.27MITSUBISHIECLIPSE and SPYDER 4 cyl 2.0L F5M331994-99Aluminum case, stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case - FWD Turbo - 2nd synchro ring is multi-piece design, 3rd-4th rings have 39 teeth


*It seems this case (stamped "F5M33XXXX" on front case ) was used for many models.*


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

My only worry is the drive side, my 3000GT motor was on drivers side and transmission on the passenger side? Does this make a difference? Will the Netgain 11" HV motor work for both sides? I guess I must find out if the 3000GT's old V-6 non turbo motor spins clockwise or counterclockwise?


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

you can run a electric motor to both sides...no problem


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

RoughRider said:


> you can run a electric motor to both sides...no problem


Awesome I wasn't sure, I am a mechanic learning how these electric motors work. You guys have been very helpfull.

I also own a moving company in CT, my fleet consists of 4 24' Internationals and 5 15' Ford Box Trucks. I also have a E350 Van for packing runs. Wish they would make an electric motor large enough for my trucks, I would throw out the diesels in a second. 

NO MORE MONEY TO THE MIDDLE EAST!


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

After the 3000GT is complete I will start on a Audi and a Jeep, if all works well, I will continue to build EV cars for sale here in CT.

Love to weed Connecticut off gas cars, my lawyer drives a Prius, I told him he can take it to Mass at the dealership and have the Lithium-Ion battery set-up installed from AONE.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you guys thought of building solar garages to charge for free? I am all for it, here in Hartford, CT they built a solar parking garage to charge your EV while you work.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

I am building the 3000GT without a clutch, but still want to shift gears for max speed, I can shift my big rigs without a clutch, but not sure if these small standard trans would allow "no clutch shifting" without blowing up?

Anyone have experience shifting their EV without a clutch?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sure, I do it with my Fiero conversion, however since I'm using an AC system with regen it's a bit tricky and you have to get it just right since the regen quickly slows the motor when you let off the throttle. I think it's easier to shift with a series DC motor that doesn't have regen, but the shift takes a little longer. When I get it right it shifts faster than with a clutch, if I get it wrong, grinder city!  One thing to consider if you need to run your motor in the opposite direction you'll have to change the timing on it since it will be advanced for one direction.


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

There is so many opinions on clutch/clutchless around here you might be sorry you asked that question! Actually there are a lot of threads discussing clutch/clutchless use, safety, energy consumption of flywheel, etc on here that might help you (or confuse!). It all boils down to personal preference.
Usually in our experience, shifting without the clutch takes longer in a car than a truck because the ratio's between gears are wider, depending on transmission and conditions, sometimes a pita. Although the transmission can handle it, we always ask, "why didn't you not use the clutch shifting when the ICE was in it?". We always recommend using a clutch when building an EV because: -you will find you want/need to shift more/faster than you think (for energy conservation or performance (might be the difference between winning or losing the race!)). A lot of times you will want to upshift(quickly) to make a pass (yes, upshift to get into the higher torque range of the motor)- if you need to shift during an uphill a faster shift is nice- it makes non EV people much more comfortable when driving it and more like their gas car- better for resale (previous reason).
But again, this is all personal preference, as you will see by more responses to come.........
BTW, we're all with you on converting CT (and everywhere else) to electric!
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

One guide is how did it shift clutchless as an ICE? I have driven ICE cars that shifted effortlessly without the clutch, many that took finesse with rev matching, and some that were downright ornery about it. FWIW, my Porsche is very hard to shift (sometimes I couldn't ever get it into gear) without the clutch, but shifts very easily with the clutch.


GeoMetric said:


> I am building the 3000GT without a clutch, but still want to shift gears for max speed, I can shift my big rigs without a clutch, but not sure if these small standard trans would allow "no clutch shifting" without blowing up?
> 
> Anyone have experience shifting their EV without a clutch?


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, not sure what to do now, clutch or no clutch? I thru out the control arm and throw out bearing already, would need to replace with dealer parts $$$$. Then the hub would have to be made and possibly an aluminum flywheel purchased, to save weight? Could just bolt together with a lovejoy connector and just try shifting with reving control, I can do this with my big rigs, but never tried it with a small trans.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like I will have to design my own trans/motor plate, I have found a company here in CT that sells aluminum, I requested a price on a 1" thick forged aluminum plate 16" by 16", they told me the best they have is aircraft grade 7075 the piece would cost me $ 239.00. Seems like a fair price? I am not sure if I should use 1/2" plate or 1" plate, any opinions?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't use a lovejoy, they don't seem to hold up in EV use. Taperlock seems to be the standard that works well.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

I have decided to buy an aluminum flywheel and keep the clutch, now things get difficult. I am hunting for a supplier that can build me a hub that will mount on my Netgain 11 HV motor to my flywheel, every site/company I checked so far has no listing for my 3.0L engine? Also would like to find a company that can supply the trans plate also. 

I could cut the rear "hub" of the old crankshaft and have a machine shop drill it out to fit the motors shaft? But, I am not sure about clearances etc...

*Help! *


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Ron,
I sent an e-mail to you with some important measurements to be taken. Also, the end of the crankshaft can often be used, although we have found that it costs the same for a machine shop to duplicate it and you also then don't have to take the engine apart and start hacksawing 
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

EV-propulsion.com said:


> Ron,
> I sent an e-mail to you with some important measurements to be taken. Also, the end of the crankshaft can often be used, although we have found that it costs the same for a machine shop to duplicate it and you also then don't have to take the engine apart and start hacksawing
> Mike
> www.EV-propulsion.com


Thanks! You guys have been great, so should I use a 1" plate or 1/2" plate and shim if needed? I am looking for strength. I am worried the 1" might be too thick?

I see it is recommended that I use a taper lock hub? What is this and can my machine shop build one? Why not just use a round hub with a bolt pattern for my flywheel and a key way for the motor shaft? For some reason (with all my mechanical experience) I am feeling like a dummy!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

A taper lock hub squeezes the shaft tightly, much better than a single set screw on a key. Google "taper lock hub" to see examples.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

This place is listing a Mistu Eclipse adapter at an amazing price, $275!!
http://www.evequipmentsupply.com/Adapter Plates and Mounting Hardware.html
Don't know if anyone has used them but they have the best adapter plate prices I've ever seen.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> This place is listing a Mistu Eclipse adapter at an amazing price, $275!!
> http://www.evequipmentsupply.com/Adapter Plates and Mounting Hardware.html
> Don't know if anyone has used them but they have the best adapter plate prices I've ever seen.


Great company, their Eclipse adaptor does not fit, but they can build me a custom fit for the 3000GT.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

I am having the adapter built along with the hub, just finished the "wooden" adapter plate, now must take measurements and send the flywheel, wooden plate, and measurements to the machine shop. These guys are Pro's at custom work.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

*Hey its me! Ron Adamowicz.*


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

"Center Hole Not Perfect" That could be a big problem. If the motor isn't centered perfectly on the transmission shaft you'll have a bending moment on the motor shaft which will break it. We've seen at least two examples of that here on the forum.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> "Center Hole Not Perfect" That could be a big problem. If the motor isn't centered perfectly on the transmission shaft you'll have a bending moment on the motor shaft which will break it. We've seen at least two examples of that here on the forum.


I agree and have fixed the problem, I drilled smaller pieces of would that fit tight around trans shaft, then liquid nailed them together and THEN installed my wooden trans plate right up to smaller pieces, worked perfectly. I will now post more pictures.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You sure like the pictures don't you  One question, is there any play in the transmission shaft? Some vehicles count on a pilot bearing in the end of the crank shaft to support the shaft, others have a bearing in the trans housing.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> You sure like the pictures don't you  One question, is there any play in the transmission shaft? Some vehicles count on a pilot bearing in the end of the crank shaft to support the shaft, others have a bearing in the trans housing.


I will check crankshaft hub and flywheel, I don't think it is supported. This is very important in regards to my new hub being machined, I will find out.


----------



## dizzydevil105 (Sep 5, 2010)

thats some cool stuff are there conversion kits already accessible for 3000GT's when i return home from deployment i plan on tackling one of my own not sure on the year i am trying to find a one between 1994 and 1999 though. the pulley idea is an awesome idea does that decrease the motors horsepower though??


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

dizzydevil105 said:


> thats some cool stuff are there conversion kits already accessible for 3000GT's when i return home from deployment i plan on tackling one of my own not sure on the year i am trying to find a one between 1994 and 1999 though. the pulley idea is an awesome idea does that decrease the motors horsepower though??


Once my 3000GT, is completed we will have plenty of specs for your conversion, let me know when your ready.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

GeoMetric said:


> I will check crankshaft hub and flywheel, I don't think it is supported. This is very important in regards to my new hub being machined, I will find out.


The transmission shaft is "self-supported" does not fit into any pilot bearing in the end of crank.

When I first pulled the 3.0L V-6 I gave it to a friend for parts, today I went to remove flywheel and realized there is a thin plate between trans and engine, BINGO, there is my exact match for adapter. I matched it to my wooden template made from transmission, perfect match, but I still need the wooden template for center hole alignment. I sent everything to the machine shop today, I will keep you informed.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Waiting for my new hub and plate, once arrived I will order motor, a Netgain 11" HV. 

Ordering an aluminium flywheel, new clutch, new struts, racing rotors, etc.....once the mechanical parts are all in place I will start will the electronics. Most likely a Soliton Controller, and LI Batteries, in no rush to finish, have all winter.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Plate and hub are completed.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

What, no pictures? I expected 10 or more


----------

